# Band unlock on D2G .629?



## Sormaus

I recently grabbed a D2G and unbricked it using the downgrade to 608 then wipe/reflash to 629 method. I have SIM unlocked the device through Verizon, but I can't seem to get the thing to pick up any signal using GSM. I'm assuming the 629 is still band locked. Is there a way around this that doesn't result in bricking the phone?


----------



## My Wife Has Milk

Try this,and please let me know if it worked(thanks to tbh)


----------



## eddyzenl

TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0 should be only works out for froyo's baseband, not for 629 even 608.

U can try to flash back to 330-->unlock gsm-->update 608 kernal-->then u are free to use any 608 roms with a unlocked baseband.

more details from here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8326-d2g-gingerbread-hack-for-us-band-unlockers/


----------



## Gasai Yuno

eddyzenl, you might not have read the opening post correctly. He has a device running 4.5.629.


----------



## My Wife Has Milk

I got this after I update that tbh band unlock...but I dont have a 850 nor 1900 network to test it
May be OP should give it a try?Or download QPST to modify UMTS Band?(needs ver 2.7 build 366)


----------



## Sormaus

I tried TBH's 2.0 and it did nothing. I then tried TBH's with a Froyo kernal and that rebricked the device. After flashing back to 629, I tried going down to 330, and again, bricked it. I've been trying to find more info on QPST, but I don't know enough about it to know exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## davepmer

Question but could you SBF back to 330 (old radio rom N_01.48.05R) I know phone bricked, then do the unbricking SBF (No Radio flash) then instead of doing the motorola update that flashes the radio, couldnt you do a restore of the 629 system dump? You would have the 629 system, the 629 kernel, but the 330 radio that can be baseband unlocked

fyi I am running 629 system, with the 608 kernel and 330 radio now, but I never took the 629 update. I made a safe 2nd init 629 to work with the 608 kernel from a 629 system dump. I had to go 2nd init to get the wifi to work with the 608 kernel.


----------



## Sormaus

My problem is when I flashed a 330, the only way to recover it was either use the built in recovery, or SBF back to 629. I couldn't access Clockworkmod or D2G bootstrap.


----------



## davepmer

I can not test this since I do not have a d2g that has the official 629 update, but my thought is to sbf back to 330, (I know bricks phone but hopefuly installs the 330 baseband) then use the instructions here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23207-how-to-sbf-unbricking-root-d2g-629/ to get the phone back up in 608 and root it in 608. Then install cwm or bootstrapper, then instead of updating to 629 (would update the baseband) you update with a zip of the 629 rom without the radio.

Need to find out what radio rom the phone has when you SBF to 330 then recover it using http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23207-how-to-sbf-unbricking-root-d2g-629/ if it has N_01.48.05R this should work if it does not, we will have to find a way to flash or update the radio without sbf.


----------



## Sormaus

I'll give this a try and report back. Thanks!


----------



## Sormaus

RSDing down to 330 bricked it, as stated, and then flashing back to 608/629 patch changed the radio to N_01.80.00R.


----------



## beh

I think I might have found a way to do this, though I am not in the US to be able to test.
Here are the steps I followed:
First, I rooted .629 following the instructions here in RootzWiki, "[How-to] [SBF] unbricking & root D2g 629"
Then, I installed Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap, and made a nandroid backup of my rooted .629
I placed a copy of recovery bootstrap (bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk) on my sd card) to be able to get back in recovery after flashing 608 while wifi isn't working.
then I flashed 330, using RSDlite
then using a linux computer, I used sbf_flash to flash 608, as sbf_flash doesn't flash the radio baseband (for this step you could probably use the EzSBF method, if you don't have a Linux computer available, someone else could probably confirm whether EzSBF flashes the radio or not)
then I flashed the repacked 629 SBF (either in Linux or Windows using RSDlite would work, as no radio is flashed)
next I rooted using SuperOneClick
I then had to reboot to have access to my sd card
installed Recovery Bootstrap (had to enable non Market apps)
rebooted to recovery, flashed band unlock, wiped data, and restored my nandroid backup of 629.
Like I said, I am not able to test the band unlock, as I am out of the US, but I do have the 330 radio working on 629, and the band unlock seemed to flash OK.


----------



## Sormaus

beh said:


> I think I might have found a way to do this, though I am not in the US to be able to test.
> Here are the steps I followed:
> First, I rooted .629 following the instructions here in RootzWiki, "[How-to] [SBF] unbricking & root D2g 629"
> Then, I installed Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap, and made a nandroid backup of my rooted .629
> I placed a copy of recovery bootstrap (bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk) on my sd card) to be able to get back in recovery after flashing 608 while wifi isn't working.
> then I flashed 330, using RSDlite
> then using a linux computer, I used sbf_flash to flash 608, as sbf_flash doesn't flash the radio baseband (for this step you could probably use the EzSBF method, if you don't have a Linux computer available, someone else could probably confirm whether EzSBF flashes the radio or not)
> then I flashed the repacked 629 SBF (either in Linux or Windows using RSDlite would work, as no radio is flashed)
> next I rooted using SuperOneClick
> I then had to reboot to have access to my sd card
> installed Recovery Bootstrap (had to enable non Market apps)
> rebooted to recovery, flashed band unlock, wiped data, and restored my nandroid backup of 629.
> Like I said, I am not able to test the band unlock, as I am out of the US, but I do have the 330 radio working on 629, and the band unlock seemed to flash OK.


This did it! EZSBF flashed the .45 radio and the band unlock worked from there! I'm now rocking a $50 prepaid/unlimited data AT&T card in my D2G.


----------



## key5000

Sormaus said:


> This did it! EZSBF flashed the .45 radio and the band unlock worked from there! I'm now rocking a $50 prepaid/unlimited data AT&T card in my D2G.


OP, I'm having the same problems as yours which D2G get no signal from T-Mobile with 629.

OP, Would you please post a "DETAIL" instructions on how to make D2G with 629 working on AT&T network.

Thanks


----------



## Jabberwockish

key5000 said:


> OP, I'm having the same problems as yours which D2G get no signal from T-Mobile with 629.
> 
> OP, Would you please post a "DETAIL" instructions on how to make D2G with 629 working on AT&T network.
> 
> Thanks


The instructions two posts above yours are pretty detailed already.

If you don't know how to perform some of the steps listed, or don't understand some of the terminology, first try searching this forum (there's a search box at the top of every page; if you go to the main forum page it will default to searching the whole D2/D2G forum) and/or searching with Google (e.g. "nandroid backup instructions" if you don't understand the second step).

If searching these ways still does not clarify things enough for you, come back to this thread and ask *very specific* questions about the part(s) you're having trouble with.

This forum is a community of D2/D2G users and developers, not a "Beginner's Guide to Hacking the D2G." Useful information is discovered and shared gradually, and I doubt anyone posting here has the time or the inclination to spend hours collating all the accumulated collective knowledge into one place just to solve one new poster's problem.


----------



## beh

Detailed instructions for rooting .629 are available in the "[How-to] [SBF] unbricking & root D2g 629" thread.
From that point, you need to make a nandroid backup, so will need the Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap, in order to get into clockworkmod recovery and make a nandroid backup. At this time is also a good time to make sure you have a copy of recovery bootstrap (bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk) on your sd card, as WIFI won't work until you get back into .629.
now the necessary steps.
1. Flash 330, using RSDlite (necessary, to use RSDLite, otherwise the unlockable band radio isn't flashed)
2. Flash .608 using EzSBF or a linux computer using sbf_flash (necessary to use this instead of RSDLite, as this doesn't flash the radio baseband, and RSD will flash the GB radio)
3a. Flash the repacked 629 SBF (either in Linux or Windows using RSDlite would work, as no radio is included)
3b. Boot to recovery and do a factory reset. (Hold down the "x" key on the slide-out keyboard while powering on, and hold till the android guy and triangle appear, then press both volume buttons to get into recovery. Then format data/cache.)
4. Root the phone (I used SuperOneClick) You can also avoid an extra step later by clicking the button to enable non-market apps while in SuperOneClick.
5. Reboot the phone (mine didn't have access to the SD card till a reboot)
6. Open up the "Files" app, and click on the bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk file to install. If you didn't enable non-market apps above, will have to do that now to be able to install the bootstrap
7. Open the Droid 2 bootstrap app, reboot to recovery, and then install the band unlock zip file, wipe data, and restore your nandroid backup of 629. (do all three of these things without rebooting)
8. Reboot phone. You should now be able to use AT&T or T-Mobile (presuming that you already have the phone sim unlocked, this just unlocks the bands of a sim unlocked phone)


----------



## AreUCrzy

I got to 3. Flash the repacked 629 SBF (either in Linux or Windows using RSDlite would work, as no radio is included)........... and when I boot the phone it goes though the Motorola symbol and then a blank screen and does nothing else.


----------



## beh

It might be necessary to do a data wipe (format data/cache) here, to do that hold down the "x" key on the slide out keyboard while powering up, and hold it down until little android guy and triangle show up. Then press both volume buttons at the same time, and you should be in the recovery screen. You can use the arrow keys to move between options, and the power button to select.
Also, what color is the Motorola logo that is showing up? Is it red or black? If black, then the flash of 608 failed.


----------



## AreUCrzy

Red Logo and I did clear data and cache.


----------



## AreUCrzy

Do you think maybe the 1KDStaz_D2G_4.5.608.iso could be the issue? Would it be better to try on a live linux cd and do a sbf_flash?

I keep reading if you have updated to the latest OTA update (.629) you are just SOL... is this still true? or will this (should this) be worked around now?


----------



## beh

My phone had 629 on it when I got it, and I was able to do this with no difficulty. I have a Ubuntu linux computer available, so I haven't used EzSbf myself, but I think Sormaus did. I don't know if he could give any more specifics on that. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## ittakesnoguts

Try using sbf_flash instead if you havent tried that already, and have a linux/mac computer. That seemed to work for me

I got the "no memory" error during the bootloader, flashed the repacked .629 with sbf_flash and now my phone boots normally. Ive also accepted the ota


----------



## thegreat

beh said:


> Detailed instructions for rooting .629 are available in the "[How-to] [SBF] unbricking & root D2g 629" thread.
> From that point, you need to make a nandroid backup, so will need the Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap, in order to get into clockworkmod recovery and make a nandroid backup. At this time is also a good time to make sure you have a copy of recovery bootstrap (bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk) on your sd card, as WIFI won't work until you get back into .629.
> now the necessary steps.
> 1. Flash 330, using RSDlite (necessary, to use RSDLite, otherwise the unlockable band radio isn't flashed)
> 2. Flash .608 using EzSBF or a linux computer using sbf_flash (necessary to use this instead of RSDLite, as this doesn't flash the radio baseband, and RSD will flash the GB radio)
> 3a. Flash the repacked 629 SBF (either in Linux or Windows using RSDlite would work, as no radio is included)
> 3b. Boot to recovery and do a factory reset. (Hold down the "x" key on the slide-out keyboard while powering on, and hold till the android guy and triangle appear, then press both volume buttons to get into recovery. Then format data/cache.)
> 4. Root the phone (I used SuperOneClick) You can also avoid an extra step later by clicking the button to enable non-market apps while in SuperOneClick.
> 5. Reboot the phone (mine didn't have access to the SD card till a reboot)
> 6. Open up the "Files" app, and click on the bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk file to install. If you didn't enable non-market apps above, will have to do that now to be able to install the bootstrap
> 7. Open the Droid 2 bootstrap app, reboot to recovery, and then install the band unlock zip file, wipe data, and restore your nandroid backup of 629. (do all three of these things without rebooting)
> 8. Reboot phone. You should now be able to use AT&T or T-Mobile (presuming that you already have the phone sim unlocked, this just unlocks the bands of a sim unlocked phone)


 Can you post the link to download the .330 please?


----------



## b52

I just wanna say thank you ppl for your efforts... it looks to be the cutting edge at this point as i also have same d2g verizon 629... but no linux computer so i will keep myself up to date on the progress


----------



## Jabberwockish

b52 said:


> I just wanna say thank you ppl for your efforts... it looks to be the cutting edge at this point as i also have same d2g verizon 629... but no linux computer so i will keep myself up to date on the progress


You don't need a dedicated Linux box for this. Boot any Linux live CD or USB disk and use sbf_flash, or try ezSBF.


----------



## beh

thegreat said:


> Can you post the link to download the .330 please?


 I don't recall exactly where I got it, but it does seem to be available on MyDroidWorld Forums. The post with the link is Full SBF Droid 2 Global 2.4.33
Hope this helps.


----------



## red_baron

beh said:


> Detailed instructions for rooting .629 are available in the "[How-to] [SBF] unbricking & root D2g 629" thread.
> From that point, you need to make a nandroid backup, so will need the Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap, in order to get into clockworkmod recovery and make a nandroid backup. At this time is also a good time to make sure you have a copy of recovery bootstrap (bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk) on your sd card, as WIFI won't work until you get back into .629.
> now the necessary steps.
> 1. Flash 330, using RSDlite (necessary, to use RSDLite, otherwise the unlockable band radio isn't flashed)
> 2. Flash .608 using EzSBF or a linux computer using sbf_flash (necessary to use this instead of RSDLite, as this doesn't flash the radio baseband, and RSD will flash the GB radio)
> 3a. Flash the repacked 629 SBF (either in Linux or Windows using RSDlite would work, as no radio is included)
> 3b. Boot to recovery and do a factory reset. (Hold down the "x" key on the slide-out keyboard while powering on, and hold till the android guy and triangle appear, then press both volume buttons to get into recovery. Then format data/cache.)
> 4. Root the phone (I used SuperOneClick) You can also avoid an extra step later by clicking the button to enable non-market apps while in SuperOneClick.
> 5. Reboot the phone (mine didn't have access to the SD card till a reboot)
> 6. Open up the "Files" app, and click on the bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk file to install. If you didn't enable non-market apps above, will have to do that now to be able to install the bootstrap
> 7. Open the Droid 2 bootstrap app, reboot to recovery, and then install the band unlock zip file, wipe data, and restore your nandroid backup of 629. (do all three of these things without rebooting)
> 8. Reboot phone. You should now be able to use AT&T or T-Mobile (presuming that you already have the phone sim unlocked, this just unlocks the bands of a sim unlocked phone)


This procedure does not unlock my Verizon-SIM locked phone?









So it's useless to try this solution on my phone? (I want to use it in Europe in GSM networks)


----------



## Gasai Yuno

_Please learn to read._ This is for people who wish to use their SIM-unlocked device on AT&T Wireless and T-Mobile USA.


----------



## red_baron

Gasai Yuno said:


> _Please learn to read._ This is for people who wish to use their SIM-unlocked device on AT&T Wireless and T-Mobile USA.


Band unlock means that it's worldwide unlocked... I can read...

Anyway: it can be unlocked somehow to use it worldwide?


----------



## silver6054

red_baron said:


> Band unlock means that it's worldwide unlocked... I can read...
> 
> Anyway: it can be unlocked somehow to use it worldwide?


Well, point 8 that you quoted says:

_Reboot phone. You should now be able to use AT&T or T-Mobile (presuming that you already have the phone sim unlocked, this just unlocks the bands of a sim unlocked phone)_

So this procedure is only useful to those in the US who want to use AT&T (or T-mobile on Edge), as it is only the US GSM bands that are locked on the stock phone.
*IF* your phone is SIM unlocked, you can use a third-party SIM to get GSM anywhere outside that the US on the frequencies supported by the phone's radio.	If it isn't SIM-unlocked, you can only use the Verizon SIM (with the same restrictions).

If your problem is that you need to get your phone unlocked, and you are outside the US and not a Verizon customer, there are lots of threads on this (and this thread isn't about that). But to summarize, you probably won't be successful, as Verizon has changed the unlock codes in many cases so that the usual unlockers don't have the right code. Some report success.

If you are a Verizon customer, for long enough, and your account is in good standing, you can simply call them and get the unlock code.


----------



## Jabberwockish

red_baron said:


> Band unlock means that it's worldwide unlocked...


No, "band unlocked" means that the radio is no longer blocked from using any band that the hardware supports (specifically, those bands used by AT&T Mobility and T-mobile USA). *It does not mean the phone is SIM-unlocked.*


----------



## red_baron

Jabberwockish said:


> No, "band unlocked" means that the radio is no longer blocked from using any band that the hardware supports


You said in the other words the same thing that I've said, 'cause the hardware actually supports to work with ANY GSM operator only it needs to be unlocked


----------



## silver6054

red_baron said:


> You said in the other words the same thing that I've said, 'cause the hardware actually supports to work with ANY GSM operator only it needs to be unlocked


To avoid more semantic discussions, let's address your original question!

_This procedure does not unlock my Verizon-SIM locked phone?









So it's useless to try this solution on my phone? (I want to use it in Europe in GSM networks)_

Yes, it won't unlock your phone. Yes, so it is useless if you want to use GSM in Europe. OK?

To use it in Europe:

1) If you are a Verizon customer and for some reason you don't mind paying high rates (or if keeping your US number seamlessly while abroad is important), you can ask Verizon to activate the SIM. Then, depending on coverage etc, you can use it in Europe.
2) If you want to use a third-party SIM, you need to get the phone "unlocked", which here means getting the Subsidy Code. Verizon customers in good standing can get it from Verizon, others can try, with maybe 50% success, getting it from online unlockers.


----------



## red_baron

Thanks for the info!


----------



## lmnopeasy

Never done this stuff before. Just got the D2G a month ago with 629. Tried the band unlock, got bricked, researched, found all this info. Took me a couple of tries and read, read, and reread and it works.

For the 2 parts of this quest:
1. unbricking and root D2G .629
2. what you need to do to band unlock and get back to 629 rooted

There should be a "How to for Beginners" step by explicitly spelled out guide.

I am just a beginner and only because of my computer experience was I able to wobble through the instructions. Still don't know a lot of why what does what... Yet..

Next.

There seems to be 2 versions of the TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip floating around from links here and links here to other links.

Inside the zip, the file updater-script is 532 bytes in one version and 708 bytes in the other. You can open in notepad an see the difference.

The band unlock works in reference to being able to use other US sims. I am using Spot Mobile (shows as T-Mobile) sim that is just for voice by the minute.

The dialer works to place the call, but as soon as the call gets started, the dialer closes. You then have to go back to home screen, tap dialer to see the red end call button. You also have to tap dial pad to enter #'s if you are in a voice prompt system... press 1 for ... press 2 for....

I have read this is a side affect of the hack. Does anyone know if there is any hope or fix now or in the future for this?

I've tried other dialers from playstore, ex-dialer and dw dialer, both use the phones dialing back end so same problem. VERY IRRITATING!!

I was also wondering, why not hack the 608 for band unlock since it's pre 629 bootloader? Saves some flashing.

It was fun learning something new. Luckily I picked mine up for $40 buck w/ few nicks, so experimenting was fun. But for the 2 days of reading, researching, installing and learning new software... I could have just bought a new unlocked RRzr Maxx and had change left over.

It would still be nice to have a proper functioning dialer on this D2G


----------



## beh

lmnopeasy,
Glad you were able to work thru it and get everything working.
There is now a beginners writeup on this, done by key5000, and it is at
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25828-how-to-un-bricked-and-band-unlock-droid-2-global-with-629-rom-to-use-usa-gsm-network/
Sorry my original instructions weren't easier to follow, I signed up for rootzwiki in order to answer a question I had figured out the answer to, and wasn't sure of the policies of posting links, etc., so tried to give enough info without posting links to files and specific sites. I know some forums frown on links to other sites, and I didn't want to get in trouble on that regard, especially on my first post.
Regarding the why things do what, I can give a bit of an explanation of why different tools are used for flashing.
Rsdlite flashes the radio baseband, and sbf_flash (used by EzSbf) does not flash the radio. From what I understand, RSDlite is genuine Motorola software, so it works to flash all parts of the SBF files. sbf_flash on the other hand, is software that someone wrote to enable non-Windows users to flash their phones. Some info on that is at:
http://blog.opticaldelusion.org/2011/04/universal-binaries-running-same.html#more
My guess is that he was able to simulate all aspects of RSDlite except the flashing of the baseband, (RSDlite uses 2 separate steps, one to flash the system etc., the other for the radio). In our case, this works to our advantage.
So, by flashing 330 with RsdLite, we flash the Froyo band unlock-able radio (actually the complete system, but all we are interested in is the radio). If you try flashing 330 with EzSbf, the radio will not be flashed, Rsdlite must be used.
Now that we have the radio we want, we need to get back to Gingerbread, but if we flash GB with Rsdlite, we will overwrite the radio we need to be able to do the band unlock. Since sbf_flash flashes everything except the radio, we are able to use it to get back to a recoverable state (608+629-repack). the 629 repack contains no radio baseband, so it is able to be flashed from Rsdlite.
At this point, if we were to take the OTA update, we would overwrite the radio we are trying to preserve again, so we need to restore a nandroid backup to prevent doing that.
With the current method, it is necessary to do the brick, unbrick, root, update cycle twice. But, with a clean rooted nandroid backup of 629, it is possible to only do the process once. I do have a clean rooted nandroid backup of 629 available, but I don't really have the resources to host it long term. If someone would like to provide access to said file, I am willing to provide it, to cut down on the time and amount of steps involved.
One other interesting item, though this process does not do a sim-unlock, I saw that someone posted on xda-forums that by doing this process, he was able to get data access using an i-smartsim. I don't know if this would work with AT&T or T-Mobile, but it seems to work overseas per this link.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660713
If that is the case, it would be a possible workaround for those stuck with non-unlockable D2G's. Again, I don't know if it would work for AT&T or Tmobile, but it might be worth a shot.
Regarding why an unlock method isn't done on the 608 radio, from what I read it seems that the exploit used in the Froyo radio might have been closed in the 608 radio. Hope this is interesting or helpful to someone.


----------

